# Cant emerge new smokeping-2.4.2-r4

## rado3105

I cant emerge new smokeping-2.4.2-r4, it is already in portage:

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-analyzer/smokeping/USE#ptabs

everytime I emerge it it installs version r3

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose =net-analyzer/smokeping-2.4.2-r4?

----------

